# how difficult is to set up nano reef tank (6-9G)?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

While I'm looking for Fluval edge tank ( any nice looking small tank for small puffers), my daughter was asking me if we can have a nano reef tank. 

I googled the image, it looks very neat and am considering it now. Because I'm a newbie in this hobby (especially s/w), I don't know if it is for a newbie like me. I'm currently running 2 f/w tanks.. 

is it too difficult to set it up and maintain it? should I just stick to my original plan (f/w puffer tank)?



thanks.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it would be to hard iv never had a tank under 6 galons tho my 9 gal mantis tank did awesome


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Unless you can dedicate yourself to daily top offs and weekly water changes then go for it. 
The fluval edge will ease the water top off regime by a day. So a top off every other day. In addition to a minimal weekly water change and very very light stock. One fish, a clown fish will outgrow the tank for sure. 


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Do more reading before you get into nano tanks. They're usually for more experienced reefers.
Its success is sinple . water changes. If you plan to keep coral then the stock light will not do and you will have to mod it.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks adobeotocat and scott tang. I was thinking about just one clown fish with some corals and shrimp. going back to more research


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nano Reef!? I still don't have the guts to set one up yet! Lol

I don't recommend it to someone who's new to fish keeping, especially if you don't have any experience with SW. Of course this is your own choice... A friend of mine actually jumped straight to SW (90 Gal fish only) with absolutely no fish keeping experience! After many dead fish and $$ wasted, he got raid of everything n quit the hobby.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I let my salt got to 1.030 lol zoas closed and a knew some thing was rong haha lowerd it by 5 and all good lol


----------



## diavids (May 10, 2010)

So have you made a decision. I'm new to salt water myself and set up a 20 nano reef, and honestly i would not attempt anything smaller than that. I have years of freshwater experience so that has helped. Doing a nano tank takes as everyone else has said, regular water changes (i do two small changes twice a week) lots of top ups, keeping an eye on water quality via test kits and having the time to keep an eye on things. Your animals will let you know when something isn't right and when something goes wrong in such a small system it can go serious very quickly. On saying that, i'm in love with my reef tank. But going small you can't keep many fish, one small one with some shrimp. Would be a great setup for the sexy shrimp (they are adorable) Let us know what you decide to do. Just so you know, that size tank isn't a good choice for fw puffers either. You could only keep one in such a small tank, they may be small but they need space.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind with nano tanks. When something goes wrong, it goes wrong FAST. Where as a larger set up it takes more time and easier to catch and correct. Nano reefs need even more attention as the water quality has to be perfect, and it's not like you'll have the room to fit all the fancy equipment that helps with that. Another thing to consider is price. For what you'll spend on that set up you could spend a little more(Or the same) and do a larger tank. With the edge you will have to retro fit the lights and I heard those edge's get really dirty and gross fast(As ever angle is exposed). Also make sure you install a good heat sink when retro fitting lights as I heard the black plastic light part can melt easily on the Fluval Edge, even with just the stock light.


To be honest I'd pass on the fluval edge and just buy a nice rimless euro 10, 15 or 20g which you can find for less then the FLuval edge. Then get a Nano reef LED light.

Also I wouldn't put any FW puffers in that size tank. Most "Fresh water" Puffers are actually Brackish fish. They will do fine as fry and juvies in fresh but then as adults NEED the brackish. The real FW puffers are either to large for this tank(Not that they will outgrow the tank, but it would be unfair to keep them in this size their whole life), or a waste of space. The only true FW puffer that would fit in your tank is a pea puffer (Dwarf puffer). As fry they can be kept together, but once they hit adulthood you should only have one in the tank. So that means you'd have a fluval edge sitting there with one fish the size of a dime in it. Any other smaller fish or inverts will get eaten or nipped on.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input! I have not decided the plan yet but am doing tons of reading and research. 

As every experienced people say, this is not easy at all. so is pea puffer tank..

The reason I want a small tank like Fluval edge is to put it on the kitchen area. I just want something simple clean and neat. it will be the first thing anyone will see when they enter our house.

my original plan is to put only one pea puffer with nice aquascape.. never thought of nano reef(pico reef, they say).

part of me is saying " what are you thinking david?!?, forget about having a reef or pea puffer tank. listen to others, you are a newbie and you already have 3 tanks!". . 

the other part (more of evil side  ) is saying " step upto the challenge dude!!! you can do this!!!, other s/w newbies are successful doing pico, just more work, it will look so cool when it's setup!!)

At this point, Only thing I decide is to do more research.. lots of reading for sure.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I think a nice planted nano tank would be awesome for a pea puffer. It would be a great learning experience on planted tanks and like the picture can come out really well. And you'll never have snail problems!









Just had to add this second picture. Love when people make tree's in their tanks. 








Again I would still advise looking at some of the rimless nano euro tanks. They are very nice and attractive a perfect tank for your kitchen. As I've heard many problems with the Fluval edge (Algae problems, Melting of light fixture and problems with the light over all.). I understand the ease of an all in one tank, but with a normal tank you can do so much more without having to rip off and retro fit low quality stock parts once something goes wrong. Unfortunately this is a problem with almost every single All In One tanks. Bio-cubes are a great example, someone with experience will not buy one unless super cheap, or they have a plan for it. Newer people will always buy them then once gain more experience usually regret it or change out all the part for better ones the thing should have came with in the first place!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would disagree with the post that says pea puffers need to be alone. I have a 15g tank with 7 adults, and they do fine.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

It's a pre caution, just like with most animals that are solitary in the wild. It's like people who have bearded dragons together, just because one persons get along together does not mean this is the norm. I've seen people have beardies together for 5 years then one day come home to one dead. And in some cases some that lived together till they died together(But this is not the norm, in most cases males should be removed at certain times of the year, even female communities will fight and stress each other out. Even if you don't notice any difference.). It's all pre cautions and taking chances. Puffers do get aggressive with age, no matter the species. Sometimes raising them together with LOTS of hiding spaces and stuff to break line of sight can counter this, but not always. The males are the more aggressive(Especially when guarding young) so if doing a group I'd make sure you get a nice ratio of more females to males. This is why I suggested a planted set up as it really splits them up to and allows them to create thier own territories with out having other puffer eyes on them at all times(Creates stress), then you'd be able to have a couple more (But at 6 gallons I'd only recommend at max of 3? Maybe 4?). Solitary animals do stress around others(Which we may not be able to notice) so always take the precautions as you are always taking a chance. But set up the tank right, do the research and you should have no problems.

I've kept pea puffers off and on. Had groups that worked and groups that didn't. In the end it's all about how your tank is set up. Even had a group of 10 in a 90g(Thought that'd be enough room) but all the decorations where huge and not really cutting line of sight. After a week one was left.



TomC said:


> I would disagree with the post that says pea puffers need to be alone. I have a 15g tank with 7 adults, and they do fine.


If you where to add anymore I could almost guarantee you problems. Is your tank empty or decorated? But thats awesome that you have had good luck, puffers are very personal and amazing pets. Mine use to chase around a laser pointer like a cat haha.


----------

